# Installer Ubuntu ou Windows sur disque dur Mac depuis Windows



## AlexTazy31 (27 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un *Macbook Pro de 2007* mais impossible de le démarrer, au démarrage le *dossier avec le point d'interrogation* m’empêche toute manipulation. J'ai essayé la plu pars des manipulations pour réinstaller Mac Os x depuis un CD d’installation mais sans succès et j'aimerais donc me servir de mon mac avec *un autre Os *mais pour se faire je ne dispose que d'un *PC sous Windows 7 *j'ai essayer d'installer Ubuntu sur le DD mais au démarrage j'ai toujours le point d’interrogation quelqu'un aurait t-il une solution?

Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Quel CD d'installation a été utilisé ? Si ça se trouve, il n'était pas compatible…
Une solution pourrait être d'acheter le DVD de Snow Leopard vendu sur l'Apple store pour 18-19 € + frais de port et l'installer sur le dd. Ceci nécessite que le Superdrive ne soit pas HS et que le dd interne ne le soit pas non plus. Autrement l'installer sur un dd externe  formaté convenablement (installer OS X sur un volume externe)


----------



## AlexTazy31 (28 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà démonter le DD en fait et je cherche un moyen de réimplanter un OS à l'intérieur du disque en passant par Windows. Je n'ai pas envie de payer un OS pour rien ..


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2015)

Ca n'est pas un achat pour rien, c'est l'achat de l'OS que tu vas utiliser sur le MBP…
Ou alors tu ne souhaites pas avoir Mac OS sur ton MBP ? Dans quel cas oublie évidemment mon conseil ci dessus.


----------



## AlexTazy31 (28 Février 2015)

Ce n'est pas vraiment Mac OS qui m'intéresse est-ce que l'on n'est obliger de faire tourner un Macbook avec Mac OS X ? Entant donner que le disque dur est sur une base SATA - USB est-ce que je peux pas simplement implanter Ubuntu dans le DD est l'utilisé sur le MBP ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2015)

AlexTazy31 a dit:


> Entant donner que le disque dur est sur une base SATA - USB


On s'en moque un peu du SATA et / ou  USB, l'important c'est le partionnement et formatage du dd. Et là, tu peux choisir celui que tu veux.




AlexTazy31 a dit:


> est-ce que je peux pas simplement implanter Ubuntu dans le DD est l'utilisé sur le MBP ?


Là, je ne sais pas, mais cette question serait plus à sa place dans ce forum : http://forums.macg.co/forums/unix-linux-open-source.27/


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2015)

AlexTazy31 a dit:


> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un *Macbook Pro de 2007* mais impossible de le démarrer,


Drôle d'achat pour un matériel qui ne fonctionne pas.

Le propre d'un matériel Apple est de fonctionner avec une version de OS X. Non ?


----------



## AlexTazy31 (3 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Drôle d'achat pour un matériel qui ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Le propre d'un matériel Apple est de fonctionner avec une version de OS X. Non ?



Sans doute, mais je n'ai pas envie de perdre mon argent à acheter une version OS X alors que je suis sûre qu'il y a une autre façon d'implanter un système dans ce Mac.


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

AlexTazy31 a dit:


> Sans doute, mais *je n'ai pas envie de perdre mon argent à acheter une version OS X* alors que je suis sûre qu'il y a une autre façon d'implanter un système dans ce Mac.


Si le disque dur est HS et sans OS X tu vas faire comment, vu que ce sera la seule possibilité après changement de disque dur ?

Pour savoir si ton disque dur est HS ou pas, il faudrait le connecter en mode Target en version facile _(description)_... http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html ...avec un autre Mac, maintenant c'est toi qui vois.


----------



## AlexTazy31 (3 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Si le disque dur est HS et sans OS X tu vas faire comment, vu que ce sera la seule possibilité après changement de disque dur ?
> 
> Pour savoir si ton disque dur est HS ou pas, il faudrait le connecter en mode Target en version facile _(description)_... http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html ...avec un autre Mac, maintenant c'est toi qui vois.



Mon disque dure fonctionne puisque je les démontée et qu'il est actuellement branchée sur un dock SATA-USB ! Je cherche seulement une méthode pour y installer un OS (Ubuntu, Windows ou autre) en passant par Windows ...


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

Ben toute version de Linux, que ce soit Ubuntu, etc, possède une version de GParted qui permet le formatage et partition d'un disque dur. A toi de voir sous Windows et en démarrant depuis le DVD de Ubuntu si ce disque dur est bien vu.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'il est mis dans un Dock et que la led clignote que ça indique qu'il est sain et en état de fonctionner ?

Sauf erreur de ma part, si ce disque dur est reconnu sous Windows, et si tu arrives à le formater en exFAT, en démarrant depuis ce Mac avec le DVD de Ubuntu il devrait être reconnu.


----------



## matmout (6 Mars 2015)

Tu ne pourras pas installer Ubuntu depuis un autre PC sous windows sur le DD du mac (mis dans ton dock).
Si tu ne veux vraiment pas installer mac os x, tu peux installer Ubuntu, depuis un DVD (que tu auras graver) ou d'une clé USB (cf tuto "installer ubuntu via clé usb" - google est ton ami), à partir de ton mac, le mieux étant de remettre le dd à l'intérieur de la machine.


----------



## polyzargone (6 Mars 2015)

matmout a dit:


> Tu ne pourras pas installer Ubuntu depuis un autre PC sous windows sur le DD du mac (mis dans ton dock).
> Si tu ne veux vraiment pas installer mac os x, tu peux installer Ubuntu, depuis un DVD (que tu auras graver) ou d'une clé USB (cf tuto "installer ubuntu via clé usb" - google est ton ami), à partir de ton mac, le mieux étant de remettre le dd à l'intérieur de la machine.



Je ne vois pas pourquoi ?
Si le dd est bien reconnu par Windows, il suffit de redémarrer sur un LiveCD ou une clé et de sélectionner le disque "Mac" dans l'installeur, le partitionner comme il veut et y installer Ubuntu… Tout est prévu pour faire ça directement depuis l'installeur !
Que le DD soit connecté via un dock ou pas, Ubuntu s'en fiche du moment qu'il le voit.

Mais c'est vrai qu'à ce compte-là, autant passer directement par le LiveCD ou la clé et en remettant le DD dans le Mac


----------



## matmout (6 Mars 2015)

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il pourra installer ubuntu sur le DD du Mac mis dans le dock sur son PC sous Windows,
Mais...
Il ne pourra pas, en remettant le DD dans le mac, profiter d'ubuntu (vu qu'il aura été installer via un PC et non son mac)
Donc je pense qu'on est d'accord 

Du coup, je me pause la question: tu veux installer quoi sur quel bécane, au final ?
Si tu veux savoir si tu peux installer ubuntu via ton Pc sur le DD du Mac dans ton dock et qu'ensuite, en le remettant dans ton Mac, cela fonctionne, la réponse est non.
Donc il te reste à t'assurer que ton hdd n'a pas de problème, via un logiciel (de la marque de ton hdd) sous Windows ou à la ligne de commande (chkdsk).
Ensuite ça dépendra du résultat


----------



## polyzargone (6 Mars 2015)

Pas tout à fait…
Ubuntu est assez grand pour installer tout seul les pilotes nécessaires lorsqu'il sera installé dans le Mac. Le mieux étant bien sûr que la carte réseau soit reconnue d'emblée pour qu'il puisse les télécharger si besoin. Lorsq'Ubuntu est installé, il ne copie que le système de fichier de base et les drivers qu'il a détecté. S'il ne les retrouve pas sur le Mac, il ne les utilise pas, c'est tout.

Un exemple concret : J'utilise un DD externe USB où j'avais installé xubuntu 13.10 à l'époque. J'y avais installé certains utilitaires dont notamment Boot-repair. Eh bien il me suffisait de le brancher sur un Mac, un PC ou autre (du moment que le processeur était compatible, en gros 64Bits) et il se paramétrait tout seul en fonction de la config. C'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus propre, j'en convient . C'est le même principe qu'avec Windows To Go si tu connais. Seul le compte utilisateur importe. Je serais même prêt à parier que ça marche avec OS X !

Mais bon, tu as raison, tout ça, on s'en fout un peu vu que le mieux, c'est comme tu le disais d'installer Ubuntu directement sur le Mac


----------



## Pochtroi (9 Mars 2015)

Pour faire part de mon expérience, normalement, pas de souci pour mettre Ubuntu sur un Mac.
A partir de ton Windows, tu crée un disque ou une clé bootable Ubuntu comme indiqué plus haut.
Tu le branches sur ton mac et démarre, le liveUSB devrait démarrer et te proposer l'installation d'Ubuntu. Il lui faut au moins une partition ext4 et éventuellement une partition de "swap" de 1 à 1,5 la taille de ta RAM interne.


----------



## AlexTazy31 (12 Mars 2015)

Je suis sûr que mon disque dure et opérationnelle (chkdsk : ok), mais vu que j'ai formater l'intégralité du disque (y compris la partition EFI) je me demandé quelle format je dois utiliser pour le faire tourner sur le Mac ?
J'ai fait aussi une Clée Live de Ubuntu mais je n'arrive pas à booter dessus il n'est pas reconnu apparemment.( Alt enfoncé et C ne fonctionne pas)
Autre question, j'ai trouvé un CD d'installation de Mac OS X d'un Mac de 2008 mais quand je tente de l'installer sur le mac il le lit, il m'affiche la pomme (et non plus le point d'interrogation) et au bout de quelque minute l'écran de grises et il me demande de redémarrer l'ordinateur à chaque fois. Solution ?


----------



## matmout (12 Mars 2015)

Pour demander le format d'un DD Mac, t'as pas dû chercher bien loin... Pour rappel, Google est ton ami, la fonction recherche de ce forum l'est également ("formater DD Mac" tout simplement)
-----Mode relou ON----
Ensuite, ton disque dur n'est pas une gonzesse, pas besoin d'écrire "dure", ne pas confondre non plus le verbe être et la préposition "et", ça ne se prononce même pas pareil... Donc ton "disque dur est opérationnel" (encore une fois, ce n'est pas une meuf donc c'est "opérationnel" sans "le" à la fin).
Je suppose que tu te demandais ou que tu t'es demandé mais le mix des deux, ça marche pas non plus. 
Clé, c'est pas de bol, c'est bien féminin mais ça s'écrit soit "clé" soit "clef"  c'est toi qui choisis (cf postes précédents les tiens)
Et j'en passe... je ne suis pas là pour ça mais ça pique un peu les yeux de te lire donc essaie de faire attention, qu'on ait envie de te répondre 
---- mode relou OFF----
Les CD d'installation viennent d'où ? Dans le sens: de quel ordi ?
Sont ils noirs ou gris ?


----------



## AlexTazy31 (12 Mars 2015)

matmout a dit:


> Pour demander le format d'un DD Mac, t'as pas dû chercher bien loin... Pour rappel, Google est ton ami, la fonction recherche de ce forum l'est également ("formater DD Mac" tout simplement)
> -----Mode relou ON----
> Ensuite, ton disque dur n'est pas une gonzesse, pas besoin d'écrire "dure", ne pas confondre non plus le verbe être et la préposition "et", ça ne se prononce même pas pareil... Donc ton "disque dur est opérationnel" (encore une fois, ce n'est pas une meuf donc c'est "opérationnel" sans "le" à la fin).
> Je suppose que tu te demandais ou que tu t'es demandé mais le mix des deux, ça marche pas non plus.
> ...


Ecoute t'es bien gentil de corriger mais fautes, mais je suis pas venu ici pour apprendre le français ! Tu arrive bien à me lire et à comprendre se que je veux dire non ? Alors si tu pouvais t'en tenir à répondre au question poser je pence que l'on avancera mieux !  
Les CD viennent d'un Macbook Pro de 2008 et ils sont gris.


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2015)

AlexTazy31 a dit:


> Les CD viennent d'un Macbook Pro de 2008 et ils sont gris.


Ce sont des DVD et ensuite tu n'en feras rien dans ton MBP de 2007, il faut des DVD noirs, car les gris sont spécifiques pour le modèle avec lesquels ils sont vendus.


----------



## AlexTazy31 (12 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ce sont des DVD et ensuite tu n'en feras rien dans ton MBP de 2007, il faut des DVD noirs, car les gris sont spécifiques pour le modèle avec lesquels ils sont vendus.


Ok donc on laisse tomber les CD.
J'ai réussi à faire apparaître ma clé live en la la formatant en Fat 32 mais quand je lance l’installation D'ubuntu l'écran reste noir et rien ne se passe. Lors du boot j'ai aussi ce message qui s'affiche : <could not open "/efi/boot/fallback.efi 14>.


----------



## matmout (12 Mars 2015)

AlexTazy31 a dit:


> Ecoute t'es bien gentil de corriger m*es* fautes, mais je suis pas venu ici pour apprendre le français !


 C'est dommage, on peut lié l'utile à l'agréable... 


AlexTazy31 a dit:


> Tu arrive*s* bien à me lire et à comprendre *c*e que je veux dire non ? Alors si tu pouvais t'en tenir à répondre au*x* question*s* pos*ées* je pen*s*e que l'on avancera mieux ! Les CD viennent d'un Macbook Pro de 2008 et ils sont gris.


----------



## polyzargone (12 Mars 2015)

"<could not open "/efi/boot/fallback.efi 14>", ça me fait penser que c'est un problème avec ta clé USB.
Ce que je te conseille c'est de télécharger l'ISO d'Ubuntu et de créer ta clé USB avec UltraISO ou UnetBootin sur ton PC.


----------



## AlexTazy31 (12 Mars 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> "<could not open "/efi/boot/fallback.efi 14>", ça me fait penser que c'est un problème avec ta clé USB.
> Ce que je te conseille c'est de télécharger l'ISO d'Ubuntu et de créer ta clé USB avec UltraISO ou UnetBootin sur ton PC.


C'est ce que j'ai fait, j'utilise UnetBootin mais je vais tentez ma chance avec UltraISO


----------



## Pochtroi (12 Mars 2015)

matmout a dit:


> C'est dommage, on peut LIER l'utile à l'agréable...



Personnellement, j'ai utilisé LinuxLive USB Creator depuis Windows et j'ai juste eu besoin de formater en FAT16 plutôt que FAT32 pour que ça fonctionne.
Par contre, maintenant, depuis Ubuntu, plus du tout de souci, le logiciel intégré fonctionne parfaitement pour faire un liveUSB bootable depuis n'importe où. Il prend même le pas sur tout le reste.

J'avais essayé de faire un disque dur liveUSB partitionné avec Yosemite-Unibeast-Multibeast, Ubuntu, et de l'espace vierge. Mais après avoir créé le liveUbuntu, il démarre systématiquement. Impossible de démarrer depuis le disque interne de l'ordi (donc d'utiliser l'espace vierge) et impossible de démarrer le liveUnibeast.


----------



## AlexTazy31 (12 Mars 2015)

Bon sois on n'accepte que l'on a tous des lacune en orthographes et on ce concentre sur comment je peut faire tournée ce foutue Mac sois on renomme la discutions en <Apprendre le français avec des pro (ou presque)> 
Sinon j'ai une image .dmg de OS X Base system je pourrais pas l'utiliser pour créer une clé bootable ?


----------



## polyzargone (12 Mars 2015)

Pochtroi a dit:


> J'avais essayé de faire un disque dur liveUSB partitionné avec Yosemite-Unibeast-Multibeast, Ubuntu, et de l'espace vierge. Mais après avoir créé le liveUbuntu, il démarre systématiquement. Impossible de démarrer depuis le disque interne de l'ordi (donc d'utiliser l'espace vierge) et impossible de démarrer le liveUnibeast.



C'est sans doute parce que Grub a écrasé le bootloader d'UniBeast, Chimera. Essaie de réinstaller Chirmera sur ta clé et en principe, c'est lui qui apparaîtra au démarrage. Normalement, il devrait également détecté la partie Linux/Ubuntu de la clé mais je n'en suis pas certain étant donné que Grub aura été écrasé à son tour. À voir…



AlexTazy31 a dit:


> Sinon j'ai une image .dmg de OS X Base system je pourrais pas l'utiliser pour créer une clé bootable ?



Si tu as accès à un Mac, le plus simple est d'utiliser DiskMakerX. Sinon, tu peux essayer aussi de faire une clé avec UniBeast.


----------



## matmout (12 Mars 2015)

Ok, je sors ! On peut bien évidemment *lier* l'utile à l'agréable


----------



## polyzargone (12 Mars 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> …il devrait également *détecté* la partie Linux/Ubuntu



Mea culpa : il devrait également *détecter* la partie Linux/Ubuntu

Comme quoi, personne n'est parfait. Je ne l'avais pas détectée celle-là 

Faut dire que le forum Macgé est pas très cool sur ce coup là… Impossible d'éditer son message après un certain temps et donc de passer pour un type grammaticalement et orthographiquement irréprochable


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> Impossible d'éditer son message après un certain temps


Rien n'a changé d'avec l'ancien forum, il y a le même temps qu'auparavant, c'est à dire 1 heure pour éditer/modifier.


----------

